# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  10 món đặc sản tại Thái Lan nhất định bạn phải thử

## dulichthailan24h

Các món ăn đặc sản khi bạn đi *du lịch Thái Lan* Bạn phải thưởng thức. Du lịch Thái Lan đặc sản ẩm thực có những món gì? Các món ăn đậm chất Thái Lan mà bạn không thể quên sau khi thưởng thức.


Ẩm thực Thái Lan là sự pha trộn tuyệt vời của các loại thực phẩm tươi sống, gia vị, thảo dược và được chế biến dưới bàn tay tài hoa của các đầu bếp, tạo hương vị rất riêng cho các món ăn. Mỗi món ăn đều có vị chua, cay, ngọt và đắng rất đặc biệt sẽ khiến du khách nhớ mãi. Đến xứ sở Chùa Vàng, bạn có thể thưởng thức những món ăn đặc sản như phở xào Pad Thái, canh tôm cay Tom yum, gỏi đu đủ cay Som Tam, cà ri xanh đỏ, lẩu Thái cực kỳ hấp dẫn.


*1. Pad Thai* 


Các món đặc sản tại Thái Lan không thể không kể đến món Pad Thai được người Việt Nam gọi vui là “phở xào kiểu Thái”. Mì được xào trộn chung với trứng, lạc, đậu phụ, tôm khô, sốt me, đôi khi có thêm tôm hoặc mực cùng các loại gia vị như nước mắm, đường, dấm, ớt bột. Pad Thai có màu nâu sẫm rất hấp dẫn với đủ vị chua, cay, mặn, ngọt. Địa chỉ thưởng thức món ăn này ngon nhất là những quầy hàng ở tại phố Khao San, Bangkok.


*2. Canh chua Tom Yum*


Món canh chua Tom Yum của Thái nổi tiếng khắp thế giới, "tom" có nghĩa là nấu sôi, "yum" là tên của một loại gỏi chua cay của Thái Lan. Món ăn được làm từ loại tôm to ngon nhất và các loại rau thơm, gia vị cay nồng như sả, lá chanh, riềng, ớt cùng hành khô, nước mắm. Tom Yum ngon nhất khi ăn nóng với hương vị beo béo, cay nóng đến xé lưỡi vô cùng hấp dẫn.


*3. Gỏi đu đủ cay Som Tam * 


Du khách nào đến Thái Lan cũng đều phải thử qua món ăn này. Som Tam có vị sần sật của đu đủ xanh bào sợi, vị chua của chanh, vị ngọt của đường thốt nốt, vị giòn tan của lạc rang, vị mặn của nước mắm và vị cay của ớt. Linh hồn của món ăn chính là bát nước chấm và phụ thuộc vào bàn tay pha chế của người đầu bếp. Vẫn là nguyên liệu cơ bản gồm nước mắm, đường, chanh, ớt nhưng nước chấm có hương vị rất riêng.


*4. Cà ri xanh đỏ*


Cà ri là món đặc sản tại Thái Lan được các du khách rất ưa thích, trong đó phải kể đến cà ri xanh và cà ri đỏ với vị béo, thơm ngậy. Nguyên liệu chính của món ăn là thịt gà, bò, heo hoặc hải sản cùng các loại rau như măng tre, cà tím, lá chanh, ớt xanh, hành tỏi, riềng… Chẳng du khách nào có thể chối từ món ăn hấp dẫn này.


*5. Lẩu Thái*


Bạn nhất định phải thử món đặc sản này tại Thái Lan. Nguyên liệu chính của lẩu Thái gồm các loại hải sản như tôm sú, sò điệp, cua biển, mực tươi và những loại rau, gia vị như cà chua, nấm rơm, lá chanh, sả, ớt tươi, hành, ngò… Bạn vừa được ngắm cách trang trí món ăn đẹp mắt vừa được thưởng thức hương vị chua cay đặc trưng của món ăn Thái.


*6. Khao Pad (Cơm chiên)*


Món ăn dân dã nhưng rất lạ miệng và hấp dẫn. Khao Pad được chế biến với cơm chiên, trứng, hành tây, tôm, cua, thịt gà, vài loại thảo mộc và ăn kèm cùng chanh, dưa chuột. 


*7. Yam Nua (Salad thịt bò cay)*


Đây là một trong những món đặc sản tại Thái Lan được các du khách yêu thích nhất khi đến xứ sở Chùa Vàng. Khoai lang trộn với hành tây, rau mùi, bạc hà, ớt khô, chanh và những lát thịt bò tái đỏ hồng. Món ăn có hương vị chua cay vô cùng hấp dẫn, khiến thực khách muốn thưởng thức mãi không thôi.






*8. Kai Med Ma Muang (Gà xào hạt điều)*


Món ăn đơn giản nhưng có hương vị tuyệt vời, lạ miệng. Hạt điều rang bùi thơm, thịt gà béo ngậy, mật ong ngọt ngào, nước tương ngọt, hành tây, cà rốt, nấm, hạt tiêu, ớt cay nồng tạo nên sự hấp dẫn khó cưỡng với bất kỳ thực khách nào.


*9. Tom Kha Kai (Súp gà cốt dừa)*


Tom Kha Gai có vị ngọt và vị cay nóng rất hấp dẫn. Nguyên liệu gồm nước cốt dừa, ớt, riềng, hành tây, sả và lườn gà. Món ăn có vị thơm ngọt ngào của nước cốt dừa, lá chanh tươi thơm mát, vị béo của thịt gà và hương thơm nồng của các gia vị.

*10. Dừa nướng*


Bạn nhớ đừng bỏ qua cơ hội thưởng thức món đặc sản này tại Thái lan. Bạn có thể dễ dàng mua dừa nướng ở mọi nơi trên xứ Chùa Vàng. Dừa nguyên trái được nướng trên bếp lửa, sau đó đập nhẹ để tách vỏ lấy cùi. Cùi dừa nướng màu tím nhạt rất mềm và dẻo có thể ăn cùng nước dừa thơm ngọt hoặc dùng riêng đều rất ngon.

*Gợi ý xem thêm về những chuyến* *du lịch thái lan

 Du lich thai lan http://dulich24g.com/tour-nuoc-ngoai...a-5n4d-32.html
cho bạn tha hồ thả sức thưởng thức những món ăn ngon. Và trải nghiệm những điều huyền bí ở xứ sở chùa vàng.*

----------

